# ETL Review scores



## BleacherSeats (Mar 22, 2021)

Wondering what percentage ETLs received for raises this year. All four of us in my store got between 2.5-3.5% after having a great year in sales and metrics. Wondering if the lower scores were company wide or because our SD basically screwed us over. Other theory is that lower scores were given out to decrease bonus payouts since company portion was a max of 175.


----------



## TheQuietStorm (Mar 22, 2021)

Got 4%. Not sure what my peers received


----------



## StyleStar (Mar 24, 2021)

Increases were insulting when I look back at the year we just had. In my store I know what 3/4 if us got, and it was between 2.6-3.3.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Mar 24, 2021)

StyleStar said:


> Increases were insulting when I look back at the year we just had. In my store I know what 3/4 if us got, and it was between 2.6-3.3.


Lol, awwww the poor little ETLs


----------



## Far from newbie (Mar 25, 2021)

Since it is PERCENTAGE of a larger pay - at least in was in DOLLARS, not CENTS like every TM.  Quit your whining.


----------



## happygoth (Mar 25, 2021)

Ouch. No sympathy from the peasants around here towards the Monarchy.


----------



## Kovsky (Mar 25, 2021)

I am one of my district's ETL mentors and ETL trainer for my workcenter. Green metrics across the board in 2020. I received a 4.2% increase and Corp Performance Score of 175. I bust my butt every single day, go for support help to other stores regularly, and as a result, my DSD loves me.

The most important thing is that I managed to wrangle a Delivered Exceptional Outcomes rating for both of my team leads.


----------

